# Jack at vet, tummy troubles



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am so sorry he isn't feeling well! I know what it is like when you are their world. The other day at the eye doctor, I would hand Misha to my 27 year old daughter and she would whine and cry to get back to me even though I was only a foot away. These poodles seem to bond so deeply! They love everyone in the family, but seem to be so attached to "their person".

I hope he is on the mend quickly. keep us updated!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Jack! He truly is your 'velcro dog'! Hope he feels better soon! Molly too hates it when I am out of sight, but not to the extent where she gets sick....she mainly just waits at the door for me to come back (at least that is what my son and my sister say when they dogsit her!)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww...poor Jack. I hope he will be okay and hope you can figure something out. It's terrible that he gets that upset when you go. Are YOU okay? You were at the hospital? Or your son? Gosh, I hope so.

My little ones wait for me if I'm away but they don't get too upset or anything...maybe because they have each other. Poor little Jose` though. Usually when I come back from being somewhere, even just up the road to get the mail or if on a walk with the Poodles, I'll find him on the landing of the stairs where he can see out front and watch for me. Or he'll be waiting right behind the door and when I open it, I must be careful it doesn't hit him. The other day I came in and all three were waiting in the laundry room for me to come in from the garage. 

Anyhow, I sure hope Jack will feel better soon and that the vet will have some suggestions. Best wishes.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

My son had pneumonia, and I stayed with him. 
He is much better, slow, but better. 

We have 4 dogs total, and a cat, so he had his little family with him, but I guess me being gone was just too much. 

I am going to feed him in an hour and see if he can keep food down... He's been sleeping and sleeping, but then so am I, because I think I'm coming down with the same crud DS (and DH and DD) have. Yuck!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh yes...you have more animals around. I remember. Maybe there's been more stress around the house...your poor son...and maybe that's contributing to Jack's upset. I'm happy to hear your son is on the upswing. That's quite miserable, that pneumonia. I hope you won't get too sick. Well, poor Jack. I hope things improve. I really do. It sucks when you have all that extra worry on top of everything else. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hope that both your boys are feeling perfect very soon!
I guess the only answer is that you have got to leave him more often so it becomes no big thing to him...


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Jack held down two tablespoons of Hills a/d tonight. I may give him a little more in a bit. So far so good. 

I do go away, generally two to eight hours a few times a week, but haven't ever left him overnight. 

On the human front, DS is feeling pretty peppy, DH has a fever again, and flat on the sofa, DD a little cough and ME pretending I am not developign a cough LOL.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no...a fever. That is a shame. Oh you guys...it sounds like it's just making the rounds. I'm sending you my best get well vibes.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Jack held down two tablespoons of Hills a/d tonight. I may give him a little more in a bit. So far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gosh, you have to take care of yourself too, or you will be no use to anyone! Get some rest Mom!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poor Jack. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Shamrockmommy said:


> My son had pneumonia, and I stayed with him.
> He is much better, slow, but better.
> 
> We have 4 dogs total, and a cat, so he had his little family with him, but I guess me being gone was just too much.
> ...


Oh my gosh, you do have a lot on your plate. First and foremost, you have to take care of yourself. I'll be sending good vibes and hope tomorrow will be a better day... For all of you.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Hope you all feel better soon. Wish we could all lend a hand. Hugs, and healing thoughts.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Ds is on the mend, DD and DH are still stuffed up and coughing but no fevers yet today. I was stuffy but not anything as severe as everyone else. I think because I am nurse mommy sheer will is keeping the severe symptoms away!? One can hope anyway lol!!

Jack took his Cerenea pill this morning and kept down breakfast fine. That hills a/d food makes teeny tiny poops lol. 

Thanks for all the sweet thoughts!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well you are having a complicated week for sure. I am glad your son is well on the mend and hope that your husband and daughter don't succumb further. Don't forget to take care of yourself.

I am glad Jack seems to be stabilizing and hope that you get good news from test results. Have you thought of a calming remedy for him when you have to be absent. You could try rescue remedy or any of the DAP products. Both of them have helped me with noise anxiety for Peeves.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm glad Jack is on the mend!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe Jack had the flu.... Or maybe he felt everyone else's stress about your DS? I feel your pain, a sick family is the pits...but when you are sick too, it just makes everything worse. Get well Hallan fam!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Shamrockmommy good health thoughts for *all* of you!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope everyone returns to health soon. Funny how Dr. Mom is always the last person (barely) standing.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Happy to hear the news. Being sick is not fun for anybody. Continued good wishes coming your way.


----------

